# Forestville, MD - A297625 M Schutz Trained



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11884520

#A297625 Male








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

At PG Co in MD; VGSR contact said this one has been Schutz trained. They are looking at them further to determine if they can take.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

yep glenda is going to take a look and eval both the dogs


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Reclaimed by owner


----------

